# My story, Hot Peppers made IBS go away



## asd

My IBS is about 80% gone thanks to Ghost peppers which are the hottest in the world. I found a study that was done, and most but not all of the test subjects had improvements in their IBS symptoms. The study used cayenne pepper powder. I used that, but I also used chopped ghost peppers, which I think worked better. I cut the ghost peppers up into pill sized pieces, put them in a glass of water, and took it like a shot. After a little while I experienced pain in my stomach. If you try this be careful though sometimes only half a ghost pepper can really hurt. For years my weight hoovered around 150lbs, I started with the peppers 7 months ago, and now I'm 160. Drinking over 3 beers within a few days does bring it back though, then I take more peppers and it goes away again. My main IBS symptom was bloating. Take note that some people in the study dropped out because their IBS got worse.

Article about the study

http://www.ei-resource.org/news/irritable-bowel-syndrome-news/irritable-bowel-syndrome-linked-to-chilli-pepper-pain-receptor/


----------



## asd

no one else wants to try?


----------



## Brahd

Yeah, a few years ago I hit the chilli and mine settled at that stage. Maybe I'll give it a shot again.


----------



## annie7

some people have had success in treating their constipation problems with cayenne pepper pills. capiscool was the kind most recommended. amazon has it as do other places. people generally take two capiscool pills--with meals to avoid stomach upset--two or three times a day.

hot, spicy foods, hot peppers, capsaicin etc can stimulate peristalsis.

i have GERD so i haven't tried this. anything hot aggravates it. although capiscool is supposed to be fairly easy on the stomach.

as with everything, your mileage may vary...


----------



## KyleIBS

That's weird, according to most people, spicy foods hurt the stomach.


----------



## Brahd

So, I've been eating a jalapeño a day, at lunch, and having pro biopics in the morning. It's the most in control my ibs has been for weeks. Dr even said if the chilli works, by all means eat it.


----------



## asd

Good to hear Brahd. Is is still working? I recently hit 170lbs, and have worked out about 3 hours per week over the past year. I've even been drinking plenty of Jack Daniels and BEER, and am still gaining weight (muscle).


----------



## asd

bump


----------



## jaumeb

I tried cayenne and I didn't notice any difference. Still, I am interested in reading other people's experiences.


----------



## Marie Msb

EESH! Spicy? Really?? My gosh, I think reading the words "gohst pepper" made me cramp up! Haha wow, if this works for you, that's amazing! I know for a fact that I had to cross off anything "hot".


----------



## asd

After about 5 months of heavy drinking my IBS is making a comeback.

I'm not eating as much hot peppers as I should be, my tolerance to ghost peppers has increased a lot, or the ghost peppers I'm buying are less hot. I can eat a whole ghost pepper and not feel in my gut at all. I'm still feeling the cayanne pepper powered though.My weight is at a stand still for the last 3-4 months.


----------



## jaumeb

I am still amazed that it worked so well for you. I read somewhere else that "hot" cayenne cream applied on the skin can be used to control pain. Initially it burns and then it "covers" the existing pain.


----------



## asd

I read somewhere that the antient romans used to get stung by gelly fish on purpose to relieve pain. When pain is felt natural pain killers are released by the brian, maybe curtian types of pain releases more then is needed. When I got poision ivy I used to run hot water on it until the ich would completly go away, then when the ich came back I did it again, after a few times it would stay away, but the poision ivy rash would hang around for months.

When you tried the cayenne did you feel the pain in your stomach? I take as much as I need to feel as much pain as I can stand. Be careful though certian stomach conditions, and depending how you sit, stand, or lay, can make the amound to pain per dose very unpredictable.


----------



## jaumeb

I don't remember nasty ill-effects from taking cayenne. I don't remember increased pain. But it didn't relieve my pain either, so I moved on to try other things.


----------



## annie7

capsaicin cream is an analgesic cream made from an ingredient found in hot peppers which is thought to work by decreasing the amount of substance P--a substance that transmits pain in the body.

http://www.drugs.com/cdi/capsaicin-cream.html

http://www.webmd.com/pain-management/tc/capsaicin-topic-overview

i tried it for my arthritis but all it did for me was irritate my skin. it did not relieve my pain. like they say, YMMV with that.


----------



## asd

jaumeb said:


> I don't remember nasty ill-effects from taking cayenne. I don't remember increased pain. But it didn't relieve my pain either, so I moved on to try other things.


How much did you take? I take about half a shot glass mixed in warm water.


----------



## jaumeb

I took on cayenne pepper at a time. Maybe once a day for a few days. That might not be enough ...


----------



## maxzhuk

RED CAYENNE, GHOST PEPPER, (DIY/CAPSULATOR) SCORPION PEPPER CAPSULES + GINGER/TUMERIC CAPSULES. Bare through the pain. Work your way up to scorpion. Use BAKINGSODA/WATER if too extreme. I BELIEVE in you. You will be REWARDED within 1 month MAX. It saved my life. GOOD LUCK!









P.S.: Also look into anti-inflammatory, pre-biotic Medicinal Mushrooms such as Messima and Turkey Tail. CINNAMON is amazing at restoring pro-biotics in the intestine as well.


----------



## jaumeb

I might try to introduce some ginger, turmeric and cayenne in my diet in the future.


----------

